

Rapid Prototyping with HAML, SASS and Ruby - jeromegn
http://jgn.heroku.com/2010/02/28/rapid-prototyping-with-haml-sass-and-ruby/

======
techiferous
LESS is a wonderful alternative to SASS. <http://lesscss.org/>

nanoc is a very nice Ruby static site generator with a good community and a
very active project maintainer: <http://nanoc.stoneship.org/>

~~~
Jim_Neath
+1 for less. I find it to be a lot nicer to use than SASS.

~~~
Derferman
I also really enjoy using LESS. It has all the features I need, with a syntax
which still feels like CSS. I personally can't stand the whitespace rules for
SASS.

------
berryg
I just proposed the same idea at work. Except I use Django + Compass. The
advantage of this kind of prototyping is that you end up with a fully
functional and clickable website. And it is much easier to do usability tests
with functional websites than with mere static images.

~~~
jeromegn
Yes, it works well for user testing, feels more real, especially with a fluid
layout. That's something usually harder to test with static mockups.

------
richcollins
Rapid prototyping shouldn't involve HTML or CSS at all.

~~~
dschobel
What do you propose? Photoshop? Balsamiq?

~~~
richcollins
I'm not proposing a tool, I'm proposing an approach. We shouldn't have to
build custom GUIs over and over again. We should use the same approach that
Cocoa does (reusable GUI components)

